# Klingon D7 (practice model)



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I realized while working on my model of the Enterprise that I really don't have all that much experience in building models. And I don't think building the same model twice in a row really qualifies.

So a few weeks ago I decided to by a model and build it expressly for the purpose of building a model. This wasn't a research project or an attempt to make the most accurate version of the subject... it was just meant to be a clean build of something I've not invested any real time in.

I don't really know anything about the original Klingon models, I don't really know what the correct colors should be, and for the purposes of this build... that is exactly how it should be. I found a couple pictures on the net of Klingon models that I liked and used them as a general reference (I happened to like the two color version... and it added something else I could work on).

So again... this is just a practice model. Please don't be overly critical.








I bought the JT Graphics decal set for this model, but they had some issues... so I'll be getting a replacement set in the near future. And I consider the problems a good thing as it adds to my experiences.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

A very nice, clean-looking build Shaw. I like the two-tone finish, it sets the model off nicely.


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks cool to me...you're batting .500


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

I see nothing to be critical of. Nicely done!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

great job! Practice makes perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Shaw said:


> ...
> 
> ... this is just a practice model. Please don't be overly critical.
> 
> And I consider the problems a good thing as it adds to my experiences.



I like that kind of approach. Sometimes its good to just get a small plan together at first and then see where it takes me.

I'm doing a Creature from the black lagoon right now just so that I can practice a number of techniques like dry brushing, washes, scratch building (moss) etc. Its really a lot of fun playing around with different ideas. If I stumble I just go back and change it up a bit and it eventually works out.

I really like the way your ship came out and you can be proud of your workmanship. Nice job! :thumbsup:

Thanks for showing your work. 

Regards,
MattL

PS: You may also want to try an AMT Interplanetary UFO Mystery Ship. There isn't really any script for building it and that's where the imagination can really soar.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! VERY clean and well executed!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Add the markings and some windows and she will be pretty awesome.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I'll post more images of the model once I have placed the markings and window decals.

*Spockr*, great suggestion! Thanks.



Spockr said:


> PS: You may also want to try an AMT Interplanetary UFO Mystery Ship. There isn't really any script for building it and that's where the imagination can really soar.


Wasn't that model made of a glow-in-the-dark plastic? As I recall from building it as a kid, you wanted to build it as clean as possible, but there wasn't much you could add without obstructing the glow aspect.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Quite nice, indeed. This does not look like a practice model at all. Your Enterprise looks great as well. Did you post pics of this already? Did you paint it white?

What clear coat finish did you use on the D-7? It has a nice semi-gloss look.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Model Maker said:


> Quite nice, indeed. This does not look like a practice model at all.


Thanks!



> Your Enterprise looks great as well. Did you post pics of this already? Did you paint it white?


It is this model of the Enterprise... it is actually Gull Gray, but for some reason it turned out much lighter in that image with the D7.

Oddly enough, the gray areas of the D7 are green gray but don't show up all that green in the images.



> What clear coat finish did you use on the D-7? It has a nice semi-gloss look.


I used Testor's clear lacquers... though so far I've only applied a quick coat (I'll do a more extensive coating after I apply the decals).


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you air brushing or using spray cans? Either way looks like you're getting a smooth finish.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but is that D7 built from scratch like your Enterprise ? It looks wonderful!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think it looks great too! Clearly you don't need much practice.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Shaw said:


> Wasn't that model made of a glow-in-the-dark plastic? As I recall from building it as a kid, you wanted to build it as clean as possible, but there wasn't much you could add without obstructing the glow aspect.


You could always turn it into a Leif Ericson like I did.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=288492
So you can always paint it.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is that D7 built from scratch like your Enterprise ? It looks wonderful!


No... but I appreciate that you thought I could have.

This is the 1991 reissue of the AMT Klingon D7. And based on what I could recall from having built the original release back in the 1970s, I had intended to leave it more stock than I ended up doing.

My first shock upon opening the box was that the chrome pieces weren't chrome anymore. Then I noticed that the clear green pieces weren't the same ones that originally came with the kit. That forced me to create louver windows from scratch for either side of the primary hull.

And once I started making improvements, I started seeing all sorts of little things in my reference images that I wanted on mine (I was using Custom Replicas Klingon D7 as a general guide because I didn't know much about the model). I finally had to stop... take a step back, and remember the reason for the build (this was a model to practice building and finishing models).

After that I set limits on what I could change/add/remove, and the amount of time I would spend on the model... between three to four weeks, while finishing the Enterprise (basically something to do while watching the paint dry on the Enterprise).

Below is a diagram of the changes I let myself have...








The rest of my efforts on this model were spent trying to build as clean a model as possible. Which, with the AMT Klingon D7, is something of a project all onto itself.





Darkstar said:


> Are you air brushing or using spray cans? Either way looks like you're getting a smooth finish.


Spray cans. I started out with Testor's SAC Bomber Green for the green areas and Testor's Intermediate Blue for the blue areas. While they looked nice... they seemed a bit dark. So after a very light sanding to make sure the finish was even, I went over the green areas with Tamiya's Green Gray and the blue areas with Tamiya's Intermediate Blue (US Navy).

This was my first experience with Tamiya paints, and they worked out nicely. I had no problem with my normal method of masking and they dried nice and smooth.

But I have asked my wife for an air brush setup for Christmas this year, so we'll see what happens.





Nova Designs said:


> I think it looks great too! Clearly you don't need much practice.


Well, the problem for me was I had made two models of the Enterprise in a period of about three years. And had difficulties with the finishing of the models in both cases. Plus I was worried about becoming a _one-trick-pony_, only being able to build models of the Enterprise. 


Thanks for all the kind comments guys! I had originally considered not posting this model, now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Very nice build up, Shaw!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks! Hopefully she'll be even better when I finish. :thumbsup:


I felt like I wasn't paying enough attention to the Klingon, so here are some _artsy_ shots of it (sort of like what I did for my Enterprise model)...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​
Still haven't gotten around to ordering the replacement decals, but I should be able to get them some time this week.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have the smaller version (1/1000), which I was going to lite with fiber optics, but I decided to just put it together and keep the LEDs and optics for the larger models. It could be done, but I want to work on the bigger 1/350 Kits I have so I took your approach and just put it together. Nice work.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice shots, nice work, nice colors -as always!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

junglelord said:


> It could be done, but I want to work on the bigger 1/350 Kits I have so I took your approach and just put it together.


I concur with your decision.:thumbsup:

It takes a lot of work to light a model and it's best to put the effort in larger models, IMHO.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, because of having a ton of spare parts from the 22 inch Enterprise model, and having been inspired by *clactonite*'s model (and here), I've been considering building an internally lit Enterprise.

Not right away (I have a ton of other projects that need attention first), but in the near future. I have a lot of respect for people who can do that and do it well. I figure I'll need spend a lot of time watching *Model Man*'s videos on the subject of lighting and take a ton of notes first. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Shaw said:


> Well, because of having a ton of spare parts from the 22 inch Enterprise model, and having been inspired by *clactonite*'s model (and here), I've been considering building an internally lit Enterprise.
> 
> Not right away (I have a ton of other projects that need attention first), but in the near future. I have a lot of respect for people who can do that and do it well. I figure I'll need spend a lot of time watching *Model Man*'s videos on the subject of lighting and take a ton of notes first. :thumbsup:


I think 22" is big enough and that thread is very informative on how to do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic D-7! If your practice models are this good then imagine what you will be able to achieve once youv'e gotten your "sea legs" so to speak! Your Enterprise is magnificent! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Fantastic D-7! If your practice models are this good then imagine what you will be able to achieve once youv'e gotten your "sea legs" so to speak! Your Enterprise is magnificent! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! I appreciate that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree; your skills are better than you let on. I just looked at you B&W Enterprise shots. This doesn't look like the Polar Lights kit. What kit is it? What is it's scale? She looks great! You are a good photographer as well as a good modeller. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton! Just remember that I haven't finished yet, so there is still a chance that I'll screw the whole thing up. 

The model is the AMT Klingon reissue... which is something like 1/650(?) scale. I know that it is half scale to the original filming models though (at just over 14 inches long).

I had really liked the Custom Replicas Klingon D7 and the shot's I had seen of *Carson Dyle*'s Klingon D7, and was inspired by your build last month. And I had always thought that the AMT Klingon D7 kit should have a lot of potential, so I wanted to see if it was true (at least I wanted to see what I could do with it).

I am happy with it so far... but I've already screwed up on the decals once with it, so I'm hoping for the best and preparing for the worst until this model is finished.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It looks to me like the front of the neck sits a bit lower than normal.
Also is that the AMT D-7?
And finally it looks great!! Nice 'practice' build:thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> It looks to me like the front of the neck sits a bit lower than normal.
> Also is that the AMT D-7?
> And finally it looks great!! Nice 'practice' build:thumbsup:


Thanks!

Yeah, it's the AMT model... and I'm sure the alignment is pretty far off in a lot of ways. I didn't spend as much time looking at the physical shape of the references I used as I did looking at the color and other details. I sort of hoped that the kit would go together the way it was supposed to be overall.


Well, not much progress to report... I haven't ordered replacement decals yet, so I guess I'll be bringing up the rear on the current flock of D7 models.

I did do a little practicing with the decals I hadn't applied before. Some turned out nice, others I removed after applying them. And I believe a few more of the pieces are glued in place now than when I took the earlier photos.

What has progressed is that I now have a half-way decent camera of my own. And I've been taking practice shots to learn my new toy. So the big difference in these practice shots is that the camera is mine. 


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​
And a few tries with color...


_Click to enlarge_

*-continued below-*​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​
And some test shots taken of the Enterprise...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​
So I still have a lot to learn about this camera, and I'm slowly getting a chance to explore it. Hopefully I'll have some time next week to really look over the manuals to see what it can do.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Really beautiful work, Shaw! :thumbsup: You are a true artist!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks great.

After all these years, the AMT Klingon Cruiser is still a terrific kit. With a little TLC it can me made to look very close to the filming miniature.


----------

